# Who else would give your right arm to ride Lenamore?



## HaffiesRock (29 July 2012)

Amazing boy! Looking forward to watching him


----------



## Rowreach (29 July 2012)

Apparently he is an exceptionally challenging ride 

One of mine is closely related to Lenamore and looks just like him too.  He's the most talented horse I've ever owned, and easily the most difficult to ride, and I'm reliably informed that he resembles Lenamore in more than just looks   So no thanks, I'm for the easy life these days


----------



## HaffiesRock (29 July 2012)

Reading this put me off a little too...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/391/311788.html


----------

